# Can I use a Former Saltwater tank for freshwater?



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

I was given a 50 gallon Former saltwater tank and I only do freshwater tanks currently and I was wondering if I can clean it out well and convert it to freshwater. The tank had been sitting outside for a couple years but still has a lot of salt on it.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes you can just clean it good with vinegar


----------



## kellenw (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely. Several freshwater tanks of mine used to be saltwater/reef tanks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

yep


----------

